# Compact loader tires/weight?



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Ok i drank the kool-aid and bought a 244j with hla snow wing. Hope it works out well replacing an old backhoe.
The machine i bought has 30% rubber left. So looking at options. 

Those that try and move lots of snow in bigger areas with these.... Can you provide any suggestions. Brand of snow tires? Do you get old tires re-capped with a truck snow tread? Snow rim and tire combination sources like they have for bobcats? Do you fill the tires for extra weight?

Just wondered so i do it once properly. Thanks for any tips.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Definitely fill the back tires. The cheap replacement tire is a bias ply like Load All, the better choice is Nokian, but what are you doing with it other than snow?


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks. Spent the wad on bobcat snow tires/rims, new truck for me and new plow for me..and new to me used 244 so all broke now, but looking good.  May wait a year for tires. Just didnt know if filling some or all and running them down to bald and then retreading with a truck type snow tread, or some other type of snow tread tire was better idea. Machine will just unload a few pallets, move some mulch and soil etc in our yard. Not likely leaving the yard all summer. Just need it to deliver during snow falls.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I used a small chainsaw to cut grooves in my 20.5 x 25 loader tires . Messy but really helped with traction in snow on the 30% tires .


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

SHAWZER said:


> I used a small chainsaw to cut grooves in my 20.5 x 25 loader tires . Messy but really helped with traction in snow on the 30% tires .


Seriously? Not sure i could do that to my new machines feet?  Any pics?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Pm me your phone # and I will text you pics . My wife has not transfered my pics from phone to computer yet .


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

SHAWZER said:


> I used a small chainsaw to cut grooves in my 20.5 x 25 loader tires . Messy but really helped with traction in snow on the 30% tires .


a router works better .... can control the depth easier, but messy too


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I tried my router but the only bit I had was not cutting very well . Being impaitent at that time , I fired up the chainsaw ........


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I like having the back tires loaded and run all 4 with lower air pressure .


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats Rick!! I know when we spoke you had enough of searching!! Lol... 

The chain saw method is a first for me hearing too but Mr Shawzer knows his loaders!! Just a steady hand for a few hrs lol.... believe they sell sip cutters too..


----------

